# Tungsten's 3x3 Progression



## tungsten (Apr 27, 2022)

Ahoy,

I want to be sub-20, and I am currently averaging ~35 seconds per solve.
My P.B. is 23.84, but that was a really lucky solve with PLL skip
I'm planning on doing cross & F2L practice, as those are my problem areas.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 27, 2022)

how long have you been cubing?


----------



## tungsten (Apr 27, 2022)

I have known how to solve a rubiks cube with beginner method for about seven years, but I am trying to learn CFOP, and THAT I started about a month and a half ago


----------



## tungsten (Apr 28, 2022)

I decided to practice single F2L-inserts because I'm don't really do optimal algs, so here are my times:

1. 2.25 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U B' R B2 F' U2 B' F R2
2. 4.29 U2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R F L' U' L U2 F U2 L'
3. 2.59 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D R2 L U L F U F
4. 1.12 L U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L U2 F R' F' R
5. 2.12 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R' U' R' U' F' U F D'
6. 2.09 U2 R U' B U2 B' R' U2 F L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 F' U2
7. 0.76 U L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F' U' L U F' L2 F2
8. 1.71 L2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B' F2 R F R' B F' R' F'
9. 2.70 U R U' R' U B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D' B2
10. 1.68 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 R U' R2 F R F2 U F
11. 1.80 R' F L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F' D R2 B L2 R' F' U
12. 2.36 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F' U' F D2 L2
13. 3.92 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L' R D2 R' U2 B' L B' L F L' F
14. 1.80 F2 R2 L2 B L' D L' U2 F R2 F L2 B2 D2 L2
15. 2.15 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' D' R
16. 2.16 R' F' L2 D2 R2 B' R U2 R2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 D
17. 2.10 D2 U L2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R F U2 F2 R2
18. 2.56 L' U L2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U L' F' L' U' L' U2 F
19. 4.24 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B U' R2 U R B U' R'
20. 1.84 L U2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' U B' U R' U2
21. 2.01 U F2 B D' L' D B' U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U
22. 3.12 U' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F' U F R U R' U' B
23. 2.28 U F' R' F R2 B' R' F2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2
24. 0.67 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B L' R' F2 L'

Also, If anybody has some F2L practicing methods that worked well for them, please post them here


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 28, 2022)

tungsten said:


> Also, If anybody has some F2L practicing methods that worked well for them, please post them here


scramble your slots with <RUL> and try to solve. you should be capable of solving without any rotations at all. that helps you find new ways to solve the cases you already now but use rotations and to solve on left and backslots withouth the need of rotation

feliks has a video about this method


----------



## tungsten (May 1, 2022)

short post, just built my first x-cross!!
Scramble: U R2 B2 L F2 R2 U' F R' F2 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2
Time: 36.17


----------



## tungsten (May 2, 2022)

did some hand-scrambles after I woke up, my times got better since yesterday! Still very little consistency:
1. 21.65
2. 27.08
3. 22.49
4. 38.95[tried red cross, did not go well]
5. 26.74
6. 30.20
7. 21.80
8. 33.43
9. 13.28[double x-cross]
10. 27.04
11. 25.60
12. 19.46
13. 25.27
14. 32.54
15. 24.65
16. 25.39
17. 31.64
18. 26.94
19. 18.91
20. 22.55


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 2, 2022)

tungsten said:


> did some hand-scrambles after I woke up, my times got better since yesterday! Still very little consistency:
> 1. 21.65
> 2. 27.08
> 3. 22.49
> ...


Hand scrambles are usually easier than real scrambles. Try using cstimer scrambles


----------



## tungsten (May 2, 2022)

just did a huge session at school:

solves: 51/51
mean: 33.12
best mo3: 24.79
best ao5: 26.45
best ao12: 31.60
single: 23.15 (new P.B.)


----------



## tungsten (May 3, 2022)

huge session after I woke up:

solves: 40/40
mean: 35.75
average: 35.60 (σ = 5.11)
best mo3: 27.07
best ao5: 28.94
best ao12: 31.35
single: 22.32 (new P.B.)


----------



## Multicubing (May 3, 2022)

Keep up the good work! I recently earned my first sub-20 solve. I can say, learn F2L well. That is what helped tremendously in cutting down my time. Just keep practicing and don't revert to the "easy" beginner's method! You'll get it!


----------



## tungsten (May 5, 2022)

I have never heard of consistency
1. 29.63 D' L B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 U' B D2 B' L B F' D2 U 
2. 33.13 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 L' B F2 D2 U' L2 B U' L D' 
3. 33.06 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D B R F' D L' D' U F2 
4. 23.54 L U2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 R' U B' F' L2 B2 U B' 
5. 23.31 B' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U R' F2 L U B2 R' 
6. 30.76 F' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B' R D' B D2 B U2 F R 
7. 28.73 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' D' R B' D L' B' D R' D2 
8. 37.17 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F R F D L2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 
9. 25.48 U' F' U B' D R' F L' U2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 B 
10. 36.00 B' R2 B' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R D2 U' R2 F2 R 
11. 30.21 F2 U' B' D B U R2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R B2 R' L2 F2 D 
12. 35.44 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 B L U' F' R' B L2 R' 
13. 37.43 R2 F U2 F2 D' B L U R B2 L' U2 L B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 B' 
14. 28.82 D2 R' U F2 D' F2 U2 R' B' R2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U 
15. 38.12 F' B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 B' L' U' R' D' U' F 
16. 40.73 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R' F' U B' U'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 6, 2022)

lol a 17 second difference between your fastest and slowest


----------



## tungsten (May 7, 2022)

I have never heard of consistency pt.2
single
best: 21.46 (new P.B.)
worst: 43.96

mean of 3
current: 34.74 (σ = 3.97)
best: 27.04 (σ = 6.27)

avg of 5
current: 33.61 (σ = 2.27)
best: 29.43 (σ = 4.06)

avg of 12
current: 32.88 (σ = 3.66)
best: 31.35 (σ = 4.61)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

nice


----------



## tungsten (May 8, 2022)

did some solving, idk why but my hands were really jittery and I kept messing up the t-perm during 4lll

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-07
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 24.33
worst: 50.60

mean of 3
current: 36.79 (σ = 3.01)
best: 28.88 (σ = 2.32)

avg of 5
current: 36.79 (σ = 3.01)
best: 29.36 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 33.12 (σ = 3.95)
best: 32.18 (σ = 3.08)

Average: 33.42 (σ = 4.61)
Mean: 33.82


----------



## tungsten (May 11, 2022)

been a little while since I posted here, just did a session of 20

single
best: 26.42
worst: 48.40

mean of 3
current: 32.92 (σ = 8.44)
best: 30.46 (σ = 3.50)

avg of 5
current: 32.11 (σ = 4.87)
best: 32.11 (σ = 4.87)

avg of 12
current: 32.90 (σ = 3.02)
best: 32.90 (σ = 3.02)

Average: 34.61 (σ = 4.78)
Mean: 34.89

Reminder: relearn Jb-perm


----------



## tungsten (May 15, 2022)

i almost got my first sub-30 mo20 :-(

single
best: 25.63
worst: 34.68

mean of 3
current: 29.83 (σ = 4.56)
best: 28.53 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 5
current: 30.78 (σ = 2.18)
best: 28.63 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 12
current: 30.39 (σ = 2.04)
best: 29.67 (σ = 2.07)

Average: 30.20 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 30.19

Time List:
1. 30.55 U' L D2 B D' F' U2 B U B2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R 
2. 32.86 L D R' B2 L' F' L B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 D' R' 
3. 26.22 F' U F L D2 F2 B D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B' L2 
4. 30.21 L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L B' F2 U R D R' B2 U L2 
5. 30.30 R U' R' D2 F2 L B' U L' F R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F B2 U2 
6. 33.98 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F R B U2 F R' U' L2 U 
7. 29.12 B U2 F' L F' B D F R B2 U' D R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 
8. 26.35 R' B R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' D L' B F' L R2 
9. 30.12 D' L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 D' F L B' R' F2 U B 
10. 30.48 B2 U R D2 L B' U D2 R F2 B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R F D2 
11. 33.57 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 R U' B F2 D2 R' D R B U 
12. 28.78 U' F' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 F L2 R' F' R2 F' D' R' 
13. 30.07 B R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R D' B L' R F2 U' 
14. 31.74 L' U' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F' R' U F R2 D' L U2 
15. 26.82 R' U' F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R B R' U' F D2 L2 
16. 29.91 U' D B' U' F D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 D' R2 U 
17. 33.26 R L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' U2 B' L' R2 F' L2 F2 R U' 
18. 25.63 F2 R D2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L' B2 R B' L' F U B' L' R U F2 
19. 29.17 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R D' F' D B2 U' R2 F' L2 
20. 34.68 D2 F' L U' D2 L' U' F' U2 B2 U2 D L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U'


----------



## tungsten (May 17, 2022)

again, no sub-30 ao20, but I feel like I have improved since I started, so thats cool

solves/total: 28/30

single
best: 24.72
worst: 36.86

mean of 3
current: 30.60 (σ = 5.44)
best: 27.27 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 5
current: 30.25 (σ = 4.84)
best: 28.28 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 31.69 (σ = 3.85)
best: 29.66 (σ = 1.68)

Average: 30.79 (σ = 3.03)
Mean: 30.43


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Did you finish learning full PLL?


----------



## tungsten (May 17, 2022)

i never started learning full pll, am i at a good point to start learning?


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

tungsten said:


> i never started learning full pll, am i at a good point to start learning?


yes. 21 algs, just do it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2022)

tungsten said:


> i never started learning full pll, am i at a good point to start learning?



edit: ninja'd


----------



## tungsten (May 22, 2022)

just got a sub-20!

Scramble: F' D2 L F2 R U2 L' R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L F D U' R D B2 R2 U'
Time: 18.702


----------



## tungsten (May 27, 2022)

I loosened the blue thingies on my cube a bit, tightened the screws and started turning a little slower, since I randomly started averaging mid-30s 2 days in a row and had edge pops like one in every 5 solves, and I got a pretty good session going!

I'm also working through pll, I now know 2-look pll + Ra, Jb, F, E, Aa, and Ab

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-26
solves/total: 19/20

single
best: 23.01
worst: 35.95

mean of 3
current: 30.45 (σ = 5.72)
best: 26.82 (σ = 4.75)

avg of 5
current: 29.23 (σ = 4.12)
best: 27.62 (σ = 3.34)

avg of 12
current: 29.59 (σ = 3.55)
best: 28.38 (σ = 2.12)

Average: 28.96 (σ = 3.18)
Mean: 28.64


----------



## tungsten (May 29, 2022)

did my second ever ao50, might post again in an hour or so when I make it an ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-29
solves/total: 48/50

single
best: 21.95
worst: 39.71

mean of 3
current: 30.84 (σ = 7.49)
best: 24.40 (σ = 2.46)

avg of 5
current: 29.76 (σ = 4.51)
best: 26.37 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 12
current: 29.51 (σ = 3.46)
best: 28.38 (σ = 3.37)

Average: 29.77 (σ = 3.30)
Mean: 29.53


----------



## tungsten (May 29, 2022)

back with my first ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-29
solves/total: 98/100

single
best: 21.26
worst: 41.47

mean of 3
current: 29.27 (σ = 2.37)
best: 24.40 (σ = 2.46)

avg of 5
current: 30.90 (σ = 0.55)
best: 26.37 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 12
current: 30.96 (σ = 2.57)
best: 27.97 (σ = 2.72)

avg of 100
current: 29.84 (σ = 3.27)
best: 29.84 (σ = 3.27)

Average: 29.84 (σ = 3.27)
Mean: 29.77


----------



## tungsten (Jun 10, 2022)

just did some <RUL> scrambles for back-insert practice, avg 26.96


----------



## tungsten (Jun 21, 2022)

hey, just wanted to check in, haven't been doing much cubing practice lately, what with final exams, but I have a competition in few days so I'm gonna do a lot of <RUL> today and tomorrow


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2022)

tungsten said:


> back with my first ao100
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-29
> solves/total: 98/100
> ...


Nice session stats yo.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 21, 2022)

tungsten said:


> hey, just wanted to check in, haven't been doing much cubing practice lately, what with final exams, but I have a competition in few days so I'm gonna do a lot of <RUL> today and tomorrow


Where can you get RUL scrambles??


----------



## Timona (Jun 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Where can you get RUL scrambles??


qqtimer.net > 3x3 subsets > 3gen RUL


----------



## tungsten (Jun 21, 2022)

it get them from cstimer, change cube to 3x3 subsets, then click on 3-gen RUL


----------



## tungsten (Jun 21, 2022)

<RUL> session (50/50)

dumb easy scramble: U2 L' U L' U' R' U' L U2 R' L2 U2 L U2 R' L U2 R2 L2 U L U R2 L' U'

single
best: 17.22
worst: 45.76

mean of 3
current: 29.67 (σ = 3.54)
best: 21.20 (σ = 2.93)

avg of 5
current: 26.80 (σ = 2.66)
best: 23.48 (σ = 3.31)

avg of 12
current: 26.27 (σ = 5.42)
best: 24.63 (σ = 2.23)

Average: 26.80 (σ = 3.61)
Mean: 27.11


----------



## tungsten (Jun 24, 2022)

im abt to go to my first comp since I restarted cubing, hope I do well!


----------



## Jay Cubes (Jun 24, 2022)

tungsten said:


> i never started learning full pll, am i at a good point to start learning?


youre at a good point to learn full ll ngl


----------



## tungsten (Jun 27, 2022)

absolutely crushed my P.B. single, mo3, and ao5 in the same 5 solves:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-26
avg of 5: 21.79

Time List:
1. 19.44[woulda been so good] L2 D' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 U2 R F D' B2 U2 F R' U' B2 
2. (18.06) F2 R U2 F' R2 F D2 F R2 B2 L2 F L2 R F2 R' U' R U2 L' 
3. 23.97 U' L2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 R' B U B L' D' B2 L 
4. (29.99) B R F' U R2 U2 R' D' B L F2 R' L2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R' 
5. 21.96 R U' F B' D' B R U2 B' U R2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U


----------



## tungsten (Jul 15, 2022)

so, I've been gone for a while :-(

BUT I know all plls but Nb and the Gs, but I have been practicing them and I also have broken my P.B.s a bunch since I left
and I average around 26s, so I'm making progress


----------



## tungsten (Jul 20, 2022)

i have been drilling plls (specifically Rb and Ja, because I get them confused and mess them up).
i can only do Rb perm when the timer isn't going for some reason. i am very sad.

but Ja is doing great so thats a plus


----------



## gsingh (Jul 21, 2022)

tungsten said:


> i can only do Rb perm when the timer isn't going for some reason. i am very sad.


that's so weird, lol
just drill it without a timer for a bit and get it into your muscle memory


----------



## tungsten (Jul 31, 2022)

I got Rb perm down, and I just did a session of 20:

single
best: 19.54
worst: 37.47

mean of 3
current: 28.83 (σ = 2.88)
best: 22.80 (σ = 2.12)

avg of 5
current: 26.50 (σ = 3.50)
best: 23.70 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 25.43 (σ = 2.62)
best: 24.32 (σ = 2.39)

Average: 25.44 (σ = 3.00)
Mean: 25.75

Not my best but I am doing 1-look pll so thats an improvement


----------



## tungsten (Aug 2, 2022)

I did 20 solves, and an x-cross 

single
best: 19.25
worst: 32.19

mean of 3
current: 26.12 (σ = 6.03)
best: 21.96 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 5
current: 26.44 (σ = 4.64)
best: 22.77 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 12
current: 25.52 (σ = 3.62)
best: 24.73 (σ = 3.12)

Average: 25.73 (σ = 3.48)
Mean: 25.73


----------



## Endercubes (Aug 2, 2022)

tungsten said:


> been a little while since I posted here, just did a session of 20
> 
> single
> best: 26.42
> ...


learn full pll but dont worry about full oll


----------



## tungsten (Aug 11, 2022)

20 solves: new pb single, mo3, ao5:

single
best: 16.84
worst: 34.69

mean of 3
current: 26.55 (σ = 7.13)
best: 18.51 (σ = 1.66)

avg of 5
current: 25.19 (σ = 4.80)
best: 19.23 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 23.99 (σ = 5.14)
best: 23.03 (σ = 2.91)

Average: 24.34 (σ = 4.01)
Mean: 23.95

I've also been trying to do F2L back-inserts so f2l takes a little longer, but I went to a comp and for some reason I feel like I got faster after the comp


----------



## tungsten (Aug 19, 2022)

I noticed that cross + f2l takes me around 15 seconds on average and last layer takes me around 7 to 10 seconds, should I work on my last layer or should I still practice (primarily) f2l


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

tungsten said:


> I noticed that cross + f2l takes me around 15 seconds on average and last layer takes me around 7 to 10 seconds, should I work on my last layer or should I still practice (primarily) f2l


Cross+F2L, it's the most important part of the solve.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 19, 2022)

tungsten said:


> I noticed that cross + f2l takes me around 15 seconds on average and last layer takes me around 7 to 10 seconds, should I work on my last layer or should I still practice (primarily) f2l


Looks like LL does need some work, but F2L should be practiced too as always.
Definitely finish full PLL if you haven't already, and try to get your PLL step to low-mid 3s;
OLL should be pretty straight forward with 2-look. You can use an alg trainer to drill your algs and find which ones might need practice or an alg change (using good algs for you is just as important as doing them fast)
F2L will come with time and you should always keep practicing (it's the most important part of the solve as Timona said) it along with whatever else you want to focus on.

Some good splits could be something like
Cross: 1.5
F2L: 12.5
LL: sub 6
And that makes you sub-20!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 20, 2022)

tungsten said:


> drilled ll:
> solves/total: 39/40
> 
> single
> ...


22.92 second ll lmao


----------



## tungsten (Dec 8, 2022)

happy holidays

just been doing a few hand-scrambles to get my fingers back
I did technically get a 19.98 in comp, so i did reach my goal

i don't think i'll be doing a lot more active progress, although that could change


----------

